# [Update] Droid Bionic everything and more. OP cont. in 5th post



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

*Is MDB228 fake?*​
Yes 880.00%No 220.00%Two different people (one on AC one on Twitter)00.00%


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

*I am not sure what is true and what is fake. I see the information and add it here. Nothing has been confirmed by Verizon or Motorola. You decide what is real or fake.*

Droid-Life posted this during the night. It is a picture that points out flaws in the picture that was all of the web yesterday of the Bionic. I do agree with the price being 299 also.
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...ke/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Also I found this

_Greetings.
MDB228 Twitter account is a fake. Do not listen. More info to follow.
Goodbye._

It was MDB228 that made this post. I have taken some of my info from the twitter feed so what is true and what is a lie is impossible to tell as of now.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-bionic/104291-eradicate-insanity-i-arrive-8.html#post1116443

_I consist of a Omap 4430 dual core processor, 1 gb ddr2, 4.3 qhd, 8mp back, 5mp front cameras, 4g lte connectivity, gingerbread 2.3.4 and some never seen before, exciting, and surprising webtop abilities_ and you keep reading you find this _I've learned, I've grown, and today, August 4th, 2014 _This was taken from a post by the "droid bionic" 
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/1...um-post-ever-and-we-want-your-thoughts-on-it/

Then if you go and see some of his/her twitter post 
http://twitter.com/#!/MDB228

_MDB228
I will be seeing all of you very very soon_
This and the date above makes me and others believe that the August 4th release date is true.

_MDB228
@p3droid don't worry I will be along soon to save you...but you may not like my bootloader..._
I take this to mean that it has a locked bootloader on launch. Hopefully this will change soon after.

_MDB228
@droid_life Netflix will be important with my new webtop abilities... Be prepared._
The device will come with Netflix on launch and it should have HD ability.
The Bionic may not see Netflix on launch day. Netflix just recently removed it from the supported devices. I personally believe it will be included and Motorola asked Netflix to remove it. http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/19/droid-bionic-will-have-netflix-support-at-launch/

_MDB228
Pictures of me would be unwise, but my complete redesign is not new form factor for my maker_
Not a new form factor? Well take a look at the Motorola phones. It will most likely have the same shape as the Droid 1,2 or 3 or the droid X or X2. I personally believe it will not have the same form as the Atrix because the Bionic was originally going to be candy bar but they say _complete redesign_. Plus the Atrix is the only major phone that is a candy bar this leads me to believe that the Bionic will be like the X with the curve on the back or the Droid 1,2 or 3 without the keyboard. Both forms should be big enough to incorporate all the internal components.

_MDB228
The future will cost you. Take precautions._
Now this post led me to go visit my nearest VZW store. The guy I talked to there said that there has been no InHouse commutations, I can assure this is not true and that the sales reps have not been told... He did say that it will probably be $250 or $300 when it comes out. He also told me that it has gone through the FCC so it should be seen in 2-3 weeks.

And we get our first look at the difference between what MDB228 says and AC says.
http://www.androidcentral.com/sneak-peak-droid-does-motorola-droid-bionic-page-points-299-price-tag
AC has received info and most of it matches what I have told you. They have a picture of the phone it resembles the Droid 3 without the keyboard. It also gives you a look at the web-top connection. 1 difference stands out right away. AC is saying it will have a 2MP front camera.
_4.3-inch pentile touchscreen at qHD resolution, TI OMAP 4430 dual-core processor at 1GHz, 1GHz DDR2 RAM clocked at 10hh MHz, that whole Motorola Webtop thing, 8MP rear camera, 2MP front-facing camera._ So now the question is who has the correct specs....

_MDB228
My 1900 mAh allows me all the energy I need. I can't afford to sleep, not with landings taking place so soon_ 
This was up on twitter a few hours ago. This is bigger then the TBolt battery so it may extend the life of the phone. But it might be a little thicker because it is a bigger battery.

_MDB228
I will be updating faster then those around me. I will change. I will adapt. I will not be stopped._
I take this to mean that it will be getting Ice Cream Sandwich and other Android updates before others. You can also take this to mean that Motorola is getting Ice Cream Sandwich before the other cell phone providers.

Also they have given us a locked price of $299. In the same range as the other 4GLTE phones on VZW.

*Getting close?? You tell me!*
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...-with-coming-soon-spot-for-mysterious-device/

Amazon has the Bionic car dock up for sale! Check the link for the Pictures of the Bionic in the dock.
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...and-dock-possibly-make-appearances-on-amazon/

I will continue to update this thread as MDB228 makes more post but again this is all speculation. Nothing has been released from Verizon or Motorola.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

So what exactly is it that is faked? And how do you know that Droid-life is going to reveal something? This whole thing has gotten me confused...


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

As of this very moment, Nothing has been confirmed by Verizon or Motorola. What I have done is take a collection of almost all of the specs that have popped up in the last few days and put them here. What is fake all of it or none of it. There is no way of telling what is fake or real until VZW or Moto confirms something. I will let you decide what you think is fake and real when my pal on Droid-Life releases his info. I will add it in when he puts it up. But until then I dont want people thinking this is 100% true. It is all rumors and leaks. Leaks without a source I my add.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to add more/explain the poll. If you think that the MDB228 that has posted on twitter and the one that has posted on Android Central are the same then pick yes or no. If you think they are two different people then pick that option. Thanks


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

*Here are some more pictures. Yes it does have a hump! and if you zoom in on the camera you can see the 8MP!*
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/21/first-look-at-the-back-of-the-droid-bionic-mini-hump-is-go/
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...and-dock-possibly-make-appearances-on-amazon/

*Here is more info that makes the August 4th release date believable. *
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...august-7-another-sign-of-an-august-4-release/
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...-with-coming-soon-spot-for-mysterious-device/

_MDB228
I come to bring change to everything you do. Movies, Work, Shopping it all changes...soon._
I am not sure what to make of this. I dont get the movies unless they are referring to Netflix, which in that case we know it will be HD based on the chip set. For work they could be talking about the new webtop connection. Shopping is where I am really puzzled. Are they referring to NFC with the ice cream sandwich update? That is the only thing that came to my mind.

What do you guys think of it?

_MDB228
T-Minus 1,166,400_
First thing that came to mind was time. Then the question was hours or minuets. Well after I did some math it came out to be seconds. Which puts us on August 4th.

1166400
÷ 86,400
----------------
13.5
I excluded the point 5 and counted 13 days in the future. It lands on August 4th. I did not count today as being one because that puts it on the 3rd.

_MDB228
My eyes are clear. I have more power to capture the world and record it than any phone before me._
First off he says "eyes" I take this to mean 2 cameras. A front and rear facing camera. More power that could mean more MP (it is 8MP in Amazon pictures) and recording could mean 1080p aka HD. As far as the front camera goes it could be that he does have a 5MP. I find this hard to believe. I think it will have a 2MP front.

_MDB228
I remember everything I touch, capture or record. Packing more onboard memory than my predecessors combined._
The first part I think he is referring to a big amount of internal storage space. A buddy of mine Trsohmers Said this about the onboard memory; _Droid1 had 256mb RAM&#8230; Droid2, DroidX, DroidPro, DroidX2, Droid3 had 512mb of RAM&#8230; so your saying you have 2.75GB of RAM?_ Also if you look at what MDB228 said over on AC in the first post he clearly says that he has 1gb of ddr2 which is a type of RAM.

Costco pushing back Bionic release to September? After a phone call to a friend who happens to work in the cell phone part of Costco  he told me that yes it is pushed back. But because the little store thing is not run by Costco he does not have the info of why or any specs on it yet.
EDIT: They are now saying Sams Club I am confirming Costco has also moved it back.
http://www.androidcentral.com/costc...il-september?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=twitter

_MDB228
I am bringing attachments for myself with me. Things you can't yet imagine._
We know that he will have a Bluetooth keyboard and the webtop connection. We know from amazon that he will have a car dock and a stationary dock. We know HDMI out. We can only wait for the rest of the attachments to be released/leaked.

_MDB228
Landing sites being acquired. Launch approaching quickly._
I believe he is talking about the phone in the center of this display. That is his landing site. They have been arriving at Verizon stores for a while now. The release date has gone crazy since the info about it coming September was leaked so it can come out any time during the summer.
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...-with-coming-soon-spot-for-mysterious-device/

Another picture of the Bionic in the cellebrite system for VZW. It is a new number and the release date is totally gone out the window. There is no way of knowing when now.
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/25/new-droid-bionic-xt875-lands-in-verizon-cellebrite/

_MDB228
I know you wonder why I do this. I do this to prepare you, to enlighten you, to save you. Salvation is upon us all in just mere weeks._
This post really pushed my buttons! Hes preparing for with what? A bunch of stuff that he has yet to back up. Hes enlightening us? If he wanted to do that then he would have told us strait up the release date and given stuff to back it up. To save us? Moto has lost alot of buyers because they wont release anything. Weeks?? Sounds like September to me. This guy is starting to look faker and faker with every post in my mind.

Droid-Life posted this picture on twitter.
http://twitpic.com/5watdh
It is saying that VZW should get the Bionic and be ready to sell on August 4th.

A few hours later we have more info and a better picture.
_http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...-4/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter_

Bestbuy expecting Bionic cases on the 20th?
_http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/26/best-buy-expecting-droid-bionic-cases-august-20/_

New Picture of Bionic and 9/1 release date.
_http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...han-likely-headed-for-early-september-launch/_

_MDB228
The puzzle pieces are coming together, open your eyes and you will see me long before summer is gone_.
He is finally back! But with some random riddle that pretty much says I am coming but not sure when. I did some research to see when summer ends.

Winter solstice is December 21 (marks the official beginning of winter)
Vernal Equinox is March 20-21 (marks the official beginning of spring)
Summer solstice is June 21 (marks the official beginning of summer)
Autumnal equinox is September 22-23 (marks the official beginning of autumn
The dates change year to year

So if we are going to see him long before summer ends then it will be released soon. Cause summer ends late September.

_MDB228
Don't believe everything you read. I am coming soon, and changing the world. The future is upon us all._
Just him again saying he will be here soon. But the Iphone 5 and S2 are both rumored to be coming soon also.

I also saw this guy in a post. He seems more legit then MDB228
http://twitter.com/#!/DroidBionic


----------



## deletion (Jun 7, 2011)

adroidman said:


> _MDB228
> I remember everything I touch, capture or record. Packing more onboard memory than my predecessors combined._
> The first part I think he is referring to a big amount of internal storage space. A buddy of mine Trsohmers Said this about the onboard memory; _Droid1 had 256mb RAM&#133; Droid2, DroidX, DroidPro, DroidX2, Droid3 had 512mb of RAM&#133; so your saying you have 2.75GB of RAM?_ Also if you look at what MDB228 said over on AC in the first post he clearly says that he has 1gb of ddr2 which is a type of RAM.


Pretty sure these were already said to be not official. However the onboard memory he is talking about is different than RAM. Pictures and videos and things of those natures aren't stored by RAM. The Droid Bionic will most likely have 1gb of RAM and I am guessing it will have 16gb of onboard memory. The Droid X had 8gb of onboard memory if I am not mistaken.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes I do agree with you. They are unofficial and I do know that but thank you for bring it to my attention. Also if you want to take the onboard memory to mean actual memory he would need 32GB, and that is less then all the droids combined. I personally believe the bionic will have 8 or 16GB of internal memory.

Also Verizon employees that viewed the quarterly report were able to get a look at the bionic and some of the accessories. It was one of the last few pages in the report.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

I suppose he also could be including a micro SD card in his post as well, perhaps 16gb internal storage with a 32gb SD card? I guess its up to his definition of "on board." still, that would be a dream come true!


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

32 external would be nice!!! I believe it will be lower then that sadly.


----------



## deletion (Jun 7, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Yes I do agree with you. They are unofficial and I do know that but thank you for bring it to my attention. Also if you want to take the onboard memory to mean actual memory he would need 32GB, and that is less then all the droids combined. I personally believe the bionic will have 8 or 16GB of internal memory.
> 
> Also Verizon employees that viewed the quarterly report were able to get a look at the bionic and some of the accessories. It was one of the last few pages in the report.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


I didn't want to come off as a "know-it-all-snobby-douche" there haha. I don't know what to make of these. To tell you the truth moto screwed the pooch on this one. They waited too long. The hype is dying and the specs of this phone in comparison to what samsung supposedly has cooking up for Q4 are a little under matched.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

No your fine man!  and yea I am not sure if its worth it anymore. I hate Samsungs UI so I don't follow there phones in detail.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope all the rumors are true.

A dual-core device, with 4G LTE and a big battery... Well, I'd forget about the likely PenTile display and remnants of Motoblur.

You can bet I'd be thinking about selling my current Droid and paying the difference on the Bionic.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

It will be dual-core and it will be 4G LTE. But everything about the phone even the leaked pictures of it are up in the air now.


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a sad sad feeling that the September release date may be correct. Only looking at @Droid_Landing's previous activity, the Droid charge was officially announced on April 21 and DroidLanding took till May 24 to release their propaganda. I have a hard time believing Verizon and Motorola would only have a week or so to launch and complete their hype building 

( but then again the FCC filing will be public on August 7th , so it really is up in the air... )

What do you guys think about the release date?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

September makes more sense then then 4th. VZW has said NOTHING at all about it so the 4th is going to pushing it. Unless the phone sucks and there is something better planned.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I will no longer be updating this post. We know the Phone to come September now we wait......some more.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------

